# Olympic Sprinter Would Rather Skip Games Than Take A Vaccine



## WhatInThe (Mar 3, 2021)

A gold medal winning Olympic sprinter from Jamica says he'd rather skip the game than take a vaccine.

https://www.reuters.com/article/oly...mpics-than-get-covid-19-vaccine-idUSL2N2KZ00S


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 3, 2021)

I feel sorry that he has to choose. They say you have a right to refuse the vaccine but I think in the future we all will be forced to get it if we want full access  to travel, especially by plane and other places where the public gathers in large groups. 
I'm rethinking getting it myself and for me it really doesn't matter. I have no intention of travelling but who knows, I may be denied entrance to parks, museums etc. where I would like to go with my grand kids. Who know what the future holds.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 7, 2021)

I would assume that in the future, when they've had more time to study the vaccine and results, it'll get "fine-tuned" and join the other mandatory shots that children receive before entering school.

By then, all of those with their panties a-flutter will have calmed down and it'll be the same as polio, diphtheria etc., and life will go on.  Also, the political hacks will have faded way and there won't be any silly interference from them.


----------

